# Philip de Wert is brilliant common guys dont be disapointing please



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Giaches de Wert is brilliant common guys dont be disapointing please*

I deprofundis submit to his genieous motets and madrigal, and i hold him has one of the greatest franco-flemissh ever,, hiss motets aare sweet his madrigals candy for the ear ?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

"Common guys" est un peu offensant en Anglais, ça veut dire "populace"!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Désoler monsieur ce n'éétais pas mon intention, sorry mister i did not done this on purpose


----------

